# Adding Propane to a simple Brinkmann 2-Door Vertical Charcoal Smoker



## grillinggator (Mar 20, 2011)

[h2]Adding Propane to a simple Brinkmann 2-Door Vertical Charcoal Smoker[/h2][h2]
Problem:[/h2]
I am relatively new to smoking and I have had some problems keeping a consistent temperature during all day smoking.  I have been a traditional griller for years but have the bug to start smoking.  I started with a trial by ‘fire’ and had okay results but have been reading a bunch on different mods and improvements.  This site has been full of great tips.
[h2]Solution:[/h2]
I wanted to make a simple low cost mod to add a burner to the base of my Brinkmann.   This would allow me to dial in my temperature as I start to master the charcoal and wood combinations.  As I searched around the web there seemed to be a lot of complicated ways to add propane.  My solution was simple, cheap and used off the shelf parts.
[h2]Items: [/h2]
Single Burner Propane Stove (by Northwest Territory).  I found it at Kmart in the camping section for $9.99.





Coleman 5ft Propane Hose and Adapter so I could use a regular propane tank (Kmart, $28)




Threaded Rod (1/4 in x 1 ft). Home Depot, $0.98




Tension Pin (3/8 in x 2 in). Home Depot, $0.75




Hex Nuts (1/4 in). Home Depot, $0.98




Hammer, Metal drill bits.
[h2]Steps:[/h2]
Turn your Brinkmann upside down and drill a hole in the center to match the valve diameter.







Disassemble the burner and pull off the temperature knob.







Insert the valve assemble through the hole and connect the remaining top part on the inside of the base. 







Inside view







Drill a 1/4in hole in the leg so that the 1ft threaded rod can fit through it.







Put two hex nuts onto the threaded rod so the extend past the end a little bit.  This will be used to protect the threads while we hammer.







Hammer the end of the rod into the Tension Pin.  It should go in about 3/4in.  Once in, tighten a hex nut against it and remove the other two hex nuts.







Insert the rod with the attached Tension Pin through the leg hole and push it on the valve stem.







Point the valve stem toward the front left leg of the grill.  Insert the rod and connect the valve stem.












 

Drill out the plastic temperature knob that came with the burner to remove the flat part.  Don’t make this hole too big as you want it to screw tightly onto the threaded rod.  I added a hex nut first so I could tighten down the knob once it threaded onto the rod.












 

Connect the propane hose extension and connect it to the tank.





[h2] [/h2][h2]Base:[/h2]
I used some scrap wood to make a simple base for my smoker.  It sits over one of my deck benches and lets me work at a comfortable height.  Here is a picture of the base.  Notcie the temperature knob sticking through the leg.






[h2]Finished:[/h2]
Burner in the bottom with the threaded rod/knob on the leg.







High flame







Low flame







Time to smoke...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good. Cant wait to see how it does.


----------



## grillinggator (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Mudd.  It worked like a champ to help balance out my temps as needed.  I am headed for the wok basket next.  Once I learn more I think I will be able to remove it down the road but my goal while learning is to also eat what I'm smoking :)


----------



## flash (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess I was just lazy with my vertical. Stuck the hookup line thru the lower vent and ran it to a single burner cast iron stove. Cable of over 400º on a warm day.


----------

